# How Do I Incorporate DECA-Only Receiver into Existing Ethernet Whole Home Network?



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

Hello All,

I am planning to upgrade one of my HD receivers to an H25. Since it doesn't have an ethernet jack, I was wondering how I can incorporate the H25 into my existing system. I have whole home networking via ethernet and am using a combination of WB616's and a SWM-8. The H25 will be hooked up to the SWM.

I already have 8 HR's (not via DECA) networked together. What do I need to do so that the H25 can "see" the other DVRs and have access to their playlists? Or does the SWM already allow receivers hooked up to it to communicate with one another via the coax only?

Thanks,

D


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

You should be able to use a DECA, DECA-BB or wireless DECA to bridge between DECA (H25) and ethernet (other receivers) networking. If other receivers are connected to the SWM8, their ethernet connection keeps them from seeing the DECA signal on the coax.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

I have internet access via an ethernet port next to where the H25 will go. So is it just a matter of putting a DECA adapter between the wall port and the H25 and connecting an ethernet cable from the adapter to the wall port? Or is it a little more complicated than that?

Thanks.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

DBSNewbie said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am planning to upgrade one of my HD receivers to an H25. Since it doesn't have an ethernet jack, I was wondering how I can incorporate the H25 into my existing system. I have whole home networking via ethernet and am using a combination of WB616's and a SWM-8. The H25 will be hooked up to the SWM.
> 
> ...





bobnielsen said:


> You should be able to use a DECA, DECA-BB or wireless DECA to bridge between DECA (H25) and ethernet (other receivers) networking. If other receivers are connected to the SWM8, their ethernet connection keeps them from seeing the DECA signal on the coax.


Bob has the right idea, but depending on which DECA you get, you'll need to add a 2-way splitter and a BSF to keep the DECA to between the H25 and the other DECA.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

coax from SWM8 --> BSF --> WDCCK --> H25

or

coax from SWM8 --> BSF --> 2-way green splitter

--> H25
--> DECA or BB DECA


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

David Ortiz said:


> coax from SWM8 --> BSF --> *WDCCK* --> H25
> 
> or
> --> H25
> ...


What is a WDCCK?


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

Wireless Digital Cinema Connection Kit

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2796665#post2796665

aka Cinema Connection Kit (Self Install) at directv.com


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

David Ortiz said:


> Wireless Digital Cinema Connection Kit
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2796665#post2796665
> 
> aka Cinema Connection Kit (Self Install) at directv.com


Thanks!

I'm thinking it would be so much easier to just get a H24 instead. The smaller size of the H25 is ideal, but the ethernet jack on the H24 would make it an easier install.

By the way, all the DVR's in my current system are HR-20's. Do I need a band stop filter for each one of them or just for the H25?

Is the WDCCK necessary? Is the DECA adapter (plus power adapter, if needed) not sufficient enough to have access to the internet and just the playlists of the other DVR's?


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

DBSNewbie said:


> By the way, all the DVR's in my current system are HR-20's. Do I need a band stop filter for each one of them or just for the H25?
> 
> Is the WDCCK necessary? Is the DECA adapter (plus power adapter, if needed) not sufficient enough to have access to the internet and just the playlists of the other DVR's?


The BSF will isolate the DECA signal so it's only seen by the DECA/WDCCK and the H25 (as mentioned by veryoldschool), so you only need one.

The advantage of the WDCCK is that it connects inline, without needing an extra splitter.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

David Ortiz said:


> The BSF will isolate the DECA signal so it's only seen by the DECA/WDCCK and the H25 (as mentioned by veryoldschool), so you only need one.
> 
> The advantage of the WDCCK is that it connects inline, without needing an extra splitter.


Okay. These things can get a little confusing to me 

I noticed that the second option you mentioned in your earlier post had no WDCCK in it.

Since I already have splitters, perhaps this will be the most cost efficient route.

For clarification, from the SWM --> (coax wall plate at H25 location), then to a Band Stop Filter --> Splitter (I have a Skywalker 5-2300 MHz 2-Way Splitter; These are the ones I use in my current system).

Then from the splitter, one output goes to a DECA Adapter and the other output goes straight to the H25, right?

Do I need a power adapter for the DECA and will I need to attach an ethernet cable from the DECA to the ethernet jack on the wall?

EDIT: I have no other DECA adapters anywhere in the system. All DVRs are networked via Ethernet. All I'll need is just the one DECA at the H25?

Sorry for all the questions. I just want to be absolutely sure.

Thanks again,

D


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

DBSNewbie said:


> For clarification, from the SWM --> (coax wall plate at H25 location), then to a Band Stop Filter --> Splitter (I have a Skywalker 5-2300 MHz 2-Way Splitter; These are the ones I use in my current system).


The 2-way splitter should be a green-label, DECA compatible splitter.



DBSNewbie said:


> Then from the splitter, one output goes to a DECA Adapter and the other output goes straight to the H25, right?


Yes.



DBSNewbie said:


> Do I need a power adapter for the DECA and will I need to attach an ethernet cable from the DECA to the ethernet jack on the wall?


Yes and yes. The BB DECA comes with a standard power supply. The "white" receiver DECA needs a specialized power supply.



DBSNewbie said:


> EDIT: I have no other DECA adapters anywhere in the system. All DVRs are networked via Ethernet. All I'll need is just the one DECA at the H25?


Yes only one DECA is needed. (The H25 has DECA built in.)


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Looking at his setup I would think he would be a good candidate for having DirecTV come out and switch him over to a supported SWM/DECA network. All his H20s would be replaced with newer H2x receivers that would be compatible with DECA and he could start enjoying whole home on them too. Adding the H25 to his account is already going to trigger a new 2 year agreement so why not get everything swapped over now?

He'd probably have to show the tech how to hook up a SWM16 and SWM 8 off the same dish and use two broadband DECAs to combine the networks though


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

David Ortiz said:


> The 2-way splitter should be a green-label, DECA compatible splitter.


"Should be" is true, "but" in this case, the isolation loss of the skywalker isn't going to be a problem, as the cable loss will be almost nothing, and since the DECA handles greater than 40 dB of loss, "it will work".


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> Looking at his setup I would think he would be a good candidate for having DirecTV come out and switch him over to a supported SWM/DECA network. All his H20s would be replaced with newer H2x receivers that would be compatible with DECA and he could start enjoying whole home on them too. Adding the H25 to his account is already going to trigger a new 2 year agreement so why not get everything swapped over now?


You have a good point, and in this case [with so many H20s] the cost [$199+ service call] might be worth it.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> You have a good point, and in this case [with so many H20s] the cost [$199+ service call] might be worth it.


Yep, replacing 4 H20s with newer receivers (possibly 4 H25s) would be worth an extra $100 to me.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

David Ortiz said:


> The 2-way splitter should be a green-label, DECA compatible splitter.
> 
> Yes.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much! I appreciate it 

But now, something else just occurred to me. I am also planning to upgrade one of our HR-20's (which is currently hooked up via SWM) to an HR-24. Is it just a matter of swapping out the receivers and connecting it in the exact same way?

Or, since the HR24 has built-in DECA, will it need to be hooked up in a similar fashion to the H25 to connect to my existing network? (BSF, splitter, DECA BB, etc)

Or since the HR-24 has an ethernet input, does it disable the DECA and operate like an older HR DVR in terms of networking when an ethernet connection is established?


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

I just think it would be cool to have a den with 6 TVs in it.

The SD receivers would be upgraded also.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

DBSNewbie said:


> Or since the HR-24 has an ethernet input, does it disable the DECA and operate like an older HR DVR in terms of networking when an ethernet connection is established?


yes.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

Beerstalker said:


> Yep, replacing 4 H20s with newer receivers (possibly 4 H25s) would be worth an extra $100 to me.


I was thinking that. Does anyone know if a SWM-16 is included in the $199 if the number of tuners in the system requires it?


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

DBSNewbie said:


> Thank you very much! I appreciate it
> 
> But now, something else just occurred to me. I am also planning to upgrade one of our HR-20's (which is currently hooked up via SWM) to an HR-24. Is it just a matter of swapping out the receivers and connecting it in the exact same way?
> 
> ...


Yes, no, and yes.

Connecting it the same way would be the easiest way.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

DBSNewbie said:


> I was thinking that. Does anyone know if a SWM-16 is included in the $199 if the number of tuners in the system requires it?


If you have enough tuners/receivers that require a SWiM-16, then it's part of the upgrade.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

DBSNewbie said:


> I was thinking that. Does anyone know if a SWM-16 is included in the $199 if the number of tuners in the system requires it?


Yes. Any equipment needed to make Whole-Home DVR work is covered, including like for like receiver and DVR swaps, if they are not SWiM compatible.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

DBSNewbie said:


> Thank you very much! I appreciate it
> 
> But now, something else just occurred to me. I am also planning to upgrade one of our HR-20's (which is currently hooked up via SWM) to an HR-24. Is it just a matter of swapping out the receivers and connecting it in the exact same way?
> 
> ...


The HR24 can be used in either an Ethernet connected OR a DECA connected manner but not both at the same time.

The H25 can be implemented using the latest Cinema Connection Kit which supports wireless and or wired connections. Its best as it has a coax pass through whereas the old non wireless model required a splitter to connect in.

You would need the BSF (Band stop filter) to prevent the DECA signals from being introduced to those receivers on the same splitter/SWM not using the DECA signals.

I currently run several H25s on a single 4 way splitter with the old style CCK which sends its Ethernet out to my central switch bridging my DECA "puff cloud" to my 7 Ethernet connected DVRs with great result.

As others have mentioned however unless you have some serious reasons why Ethernet *is* required, you might just let DirectTV set you up fully.

Don "that H25 is a smokin little receiver" Bolton


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Not to mention the fact, there is a chance the tech won't know how to get his HR20-100s working with DECA and he might end up getting all of them swapped out for newer HR2xs as well (don't count on this though, they don't have to do it but it seems like it happens a lot).


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Bob has the right idea, but depending on which DECA you get, you'll need to add a 2-way splitter and a BSF to keep the DECA to between the H25 and the other DECA.


Sine the H25 can't power the DECA, again depending on which one he gets, he may need a power supply.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

azarby said:


> Sine the H25 can't power the DECA, again depending on which one he gets, he may need a power supply.


These days nobody should be going the "white DECA" route [other than for a receiver], as the CCK-W is the most flexible for connecting and last I looked on DirecTV was about $30.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

So, I just hooked up the H25 using the configuration that had been suggested in the earlier posts.

I am connected to the internet according to the network status: however, the H25 is not seeing any networked DVRs.

As I had mentioned before, 7 HR20's are connected on the network via ethernet (on a WB616 multiswitch) & 1 HR24 (which I just activated) is connected via ethernet, as well, and is connected to a SWM-8.

Here's how I have the H25 hooked up...

SWM--> BSF--> WDCCK--> H25.

If I am understanding this correctly, I have created a DECA cloud that consists only of the H25. The BSF is isolating the DECA between the WDCCK and the H25.

It is then being bridged to the rest of the network through the ethernet connection from the WDCCK to the switch--> router.

Is this correct?

Any thoughts on why the H25 is not seeing the other DVRs, even though it is connected to the internet?

Thanks,

D


EDIT: (UPDATE) I just reset all other DVRs in the system and the H25 now sees them.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

DBSNewbie said:


> Hi Everyone,
> EDIT: (UPDATE) I just reset all other DVRs in the system and the H25 now sees them.


SEE!!! !rolling


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> SEE!!! !rolling


Yeah. That was a, "DUH" moment. :lol:

But, whenever I had hooked up a new DVR in the past, it immediately connected to all other DVRs. I guess it's different with non-DVRs. (Or maybe it was the CCK. Who knows? I guess when all else fails... Reset Everything!!!) 

Thanks again to everyone who helped me out.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

:joy::up:


----------



## abw2002 (Jul 10, 2007)

I have a Wireless DCCK on its way. I'm really interested in confirming your setup. I have wired ethernet already running on all the rest of my boxes. If I understand right, this is what you did? 

SWM--> BSF--> WDCCK--> H25. 

The part I wanted to confirm is that you have the WDCCK then connected via ethernet cable to switch or router, right? 

The BSF would go between my SWM 2-way splitter and the WDCCK, right? 

I wish this dang H25 just had an ethernet port. LOL.

Thanks for confirming.

Anthony Wilson


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

abw2002 said:


> I have a Wireless DCCK on its way. I'm really interested in confirming your setup. I have wired ethernet already running on all the rest of my boxes. If I understand right, this is what you did?
> 
> SWM--> BSF--> WDCCK--> H25.
> 
> ...


While I'm not the poster, I will confirm the WDECA/CCK works fine with ethernet only. Done it several/many times. The BSF is to block the DECA from the rest of your receivers/SWiM, so your position is correct for that.


----------



## abw2002 (Jul 10, 2007)

Excellent. Thanks for the response. Now I just have to wait for the w/dcck & BSF to arrive. Hate that I can't use my iPad app for this box. Driving me nuts.

;-D

Thanks, again.


----------



## mbreuker (Dec 1, 2011)

This is really good information and this looks like the right place to post my question related to this very same subject.

I have eight (8) DirecTV receivers in my house. Yes, one in just about every single room. They are:

2 Standard:
R16-500
D12-300

6 HD:
HR22-100 (2)
HR20-700
HR21-100
HR23-700
H21-200

These are all connected to a Zinwell 6x16 multi-switch

Four of the five HD-DVRs have a hard-wired Ethernet connection via CAT6 cable to a gigabit router. They all see the Internet fine, see each other fine and the computer see them fine. What they can't do is share DVR content because the Whole-Home DVR (WHDVR) service is not enabled. I tried once last year to get it enabled and can't do it online so I had to call. I was told I had to upgrade one of my boxes (a standard DVR - since upgraded to an HDDVR) and get an installer to install a DECA/SWIM kit to run Ethernet over coax to all of the receivers for $200 (plus the hassle of a install). I declined.

After reading this and other forums on the subject, I am seeing a lot of evidence of people running WHDVR over Ethernet just fine, without the DECA/SWIM setup. Many people suggested calling or e-mailing DirecTV and just tell them to enable the service anyway. So I did. And failed miserably. I was told by the CSR that they can't even turn on the service without placing the $200 installation order for the DECA/SWIM setup, which I am still not entirely sure I need. I only want to share the DVR with three of the HDDVR receivers that happen to already be connected to the network. Why all the additional crap? Does someone here have a good answer or suggestion?


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

"mbreuker" said:


> This is really good information and this looks like the right place to post my question related to this very same subject.
> 
> I have eight (8) DirecTV receivers in my house. Yes, one in just about every single room. They are:
> 
> ...


Check out the stickied thread near the top of this page about getting MRV set up over Ethernet.


----------



## DarkLogix (Oct 21, 2011)

DBSNewbie said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am planning to upgrade one of my HD receivers to an H25. Since it doesn't have an ethernet jack, I was wondering how I can incorporate the H25 into my existing system. I have whole home networking via ethernet and am using a combination of WB616's and a SWM-8. The H25 will be hooked up to the SWM.
> 
> ...


still reading the thread but what I would do is the following

get a CCK-W and a BSF

use the CCK-W in pass through and put the BSF on the to swm side of the CCK-W so that it blocks the DECA from reaching the others but strips out the networking part, this would give you an ethernet port for the h25


----------



## DarkLogix (Oct 21, 2011)

Beerstalker said:


> Yep, replacing 4 H20s with newer receivers (possibly 4 H25s) would be worth an extra $100 to me.


I don't know about you but I wouldn't want my DVR('s) replaced when they can use a white deca, to much recording would be lost, and he said he had 8 HR20's (though the HR20-100 has special needs the HR20-700 is simple)


----------

